# Red Grouper / Strawberry Grouper



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Are there many red grouper in the Texas waters? Fishing Florida last year for our annual FL trip I caught what I thought was a Strawberry Grouper. (no limit size) I have a color chart and regs with me. Isn't a "Strawberry" a speckledhind? Anyway...it turns out it was a red grouper and 16". Min is 20". 

I think that's why it tasted so good. :biggrin:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

looking at a site to compare both, there is a distinct difference in the dorsal fins. Strawberry has indiviidual spiny dorsal bones and the red looks like it tapers nice and even towards the back.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

The fish that is commonly called a strawberry grouper in Texas is in fact a rock hind.

Here is the state record Rock Hind that we caught 3 years ago with Angler 1:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like there is a rock hind and red hind

http://www.theoutdoorlodge.com/fishing/species/groupers.html

this site gives the red hind an alternate name of strawberry. The speckled hind and red hind seem to be the same. The rock hind's dorsal seems different.

Take it back. This site has all 3 has being differnt. Red Hind, Rock Hind, Speckled Hind


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

This can get confusing ..... but the pic you have posted is actually a Speckled Hind which you correctly ID'd as but that is not the one we call a Strawberry. The fish we call a Strawberry is actually a Red Hind and sometimes also a Rock Hind. You need to know the difference because you can retain four (4) Red Hind a.k.a. Strawberry per person but you can only retain one (1) Speckled Hind per vessel. The easiest way to tell them apart is that the Red Hind (Strawberry) has reddish spots and the Speckled Hind has lighter or whitish spot....

http://www.theoutdoorlodge.com/fishing/species/groupers.html

I have never seen a Red Grouper caught in the GOM off of Texas but that doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Looks like we were all posting at the same time but it looks like you have it figured it out.

Most folks call the Red Hind a Strawberry but a lot also call the Rock Hinds Strawberry too.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Could be wrong but the red grouper seems mostly east of the Mississippi River.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Further east in the gulf you get, the more red grouper you get. Most are caught east of Mobile Bay with lots caught in the big bend of Florida. Over there they are often referred to as Strawberries. They are a very good tasting grouper and can be lots of fun to catch as they are usually not a deep water species. The biggest one I have ever seen was a little over 20 lbs. I caught this one four miles off of Phillip's Inlet near Panama City Beach. I wish we had them over here.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Sweet Baby Cletus said:


> Further east in the gulf you get, the more red grouper you get. Most are caught east of Mobile Bay with lots caught in the big bend of Florida. Over there they are often referred to as Strawberries. They are a very *good tasting grouper* and can be lots of fun to catch as they are *usually not a deep water species*. The biggest one I have ever seen was a little over 20 lbs. I caught this one four miles off of Phillip's Inlet near Panama City Beach. I wish we had them over here.


Yes it was ! and I think it was even better being illegall. :smile: Yea, I caught mine just out of Port Everglades in about 80-90 ft of water. Heading back in Aug. Can't wait for the LONG 7 mile run to 700ft of water :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

little bro caught a big red grouper in the bahamas about 25 lbs in 80ft of water

very rare here


----------

